# Suggestions please



## tashido (Apr 15, 2008)

im thinking about ordering some seeds and everything I was wondering any suggestions on reliable seedbanks that actually give what they say it is I hear alot of them rip people off and ect.​


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 15, 2008)

I have allways ordered from Gypsy Nirvanas Seed Botique.  They are very reliable and they are fast delivery.  I have ordered avout five times and had no problems.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 15, 2008)

:yeahthat: Ive used them a few times myself and had delivery with-out fail


----------



## karmacat (Apr 16, 2008)

Planetskunk is a good company www.planetskunk.com


----------



## Asap11 (Apr 26, 2008)

www.1stopseedshop.co.uk

Good and reliable with great choice enought to browse for a few days**
ordered twice came in on time with credit card no scam.


----------

